# help with golf bag



## food for though (Mar 24, 2012)

HI all. Just joined my first golf course. Need a bit of help with some new clubs.

I'm lookin to get new woods/hybrids, only thing with the degrees selections I'm not sure how many I need and of what degrees. I'm assuming you need a broad range 
.
My driver is 10.5

3 wood?
5 wood?
Hybrid? 

Thanks


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

food for though said:


> HI all. Just joined my first golf course. Need a bit of help with some new clubs.
> 
> I'm lookin to get new woods/hybrids, only thing with the degrees selections I'm not sure how many I need and of what degrees. I'm assuming you need a broad range
> .
> ...


First welcome to the forum we have a lot of fun here, share experiences and offer the best advice we can. I'm the forum expert on making mistakes in the game of golf, your driver is a good degree of loft, as far as irons and hybrids find a store that will allow you to swing the clubs. A reputable dealer will advise you with the proper clubs at the price you can afford. good luck and welcome to the forum and the game of golf.


----------

